# Bicycle shop stickers



## Sven (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone ever googled the the info from the bike shop sticker that is on one of your old bikes? Just out of curiosity I wanted  to see what is there today. 


 

 

 Apparently Brenann"s Bike Shop is now Gladys Dominican Hair Salon.
 I guess from what I found on the internet, the shop was owned by John "Pops" Brenann and / or his sons. There's a bit of information about John "Pops", who was a bicycle racer, mechanic and builder, on the internet.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes I have, and they're still in business in Seattle Washington. This is my 1953 Wasp.


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2018)

Sweet ride!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 7, 2018)

Sven said:


> Sweet ride!



Thanks, I bought it at the Seattle Swap Meet about 25 years ago.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 8, 2018)

on my '74 International



It's kind of a shame I had to cover up the penny-farthing graphic with my FD.
The shop has been in business since 1922 - https://www.landrys.com/about/landrys-history-pg111.htm

My '57 Lenton GP has a sticker from Oscar Wastyn Cycles in Chicago



They've been around since 1910 - http://www.wastyn.com/home.html
http://www.wastyn.com/history.html 
http://www.wastyn.com/museum.html


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 8, 2018)

I love this history stuff. Sumners bike shop; still in the biz but mostly repair work now. Long-time owner can rebuild New Departure, Bendix 2-speed kickbacks, all the old stuff.
He leaves a “yard art” cruiser out front daily.
1971 fastback:



Today:


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 19, 2018)

too bad this thread didn't take off - what a great idea.  

Maybe Tad can hunt down Joe's for us


petritl said:


> ...View attachment 771703
> ...


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 20, 2018)

bike shop I cleaned out a few years ago.


----------



## petritl (Mar 20, 2018)

Kinnane brand bike from Tazmania , Australia


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 20, 2018)

I've been into bikes for forty years. I really sick!


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 22, 2018)

The "House of Wheels" is now a parking lot...


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Mar 26, 2018)

On my 1964 Schwinn Typhoon - 



Serving Portsmouth & Norfolk, Virginia

Anyone know about this shop? Still in business? ANY info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!  

I saved this bike from a scrapyard (didn't get from this shop), but I am curious about my bike's history - including the shop it came from. At least one of their bikes is STILL on the road!


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2018)

5782341b77vl said:


> On my 1964 Schwinn Typhoon -
> View attachment 777340
> Serving Portsmouth & Norfolk, Virginia
> 
> ...




Doing a quick search of bicycle shops in the area...Could this be CONTE & SONS?  Been around since 1957
https://contebikes.com/about/about-contes-bike-shop-pg219.htm


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Mar 26, 2018)

It IS possible. 

The founder did have 2 sons, was named was Charles, and it looks like a "C" above the bird's wing (maybe C. CONTE & SONS), though I'm just guessing. I'll check it. Thanks


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 28, 2018)

Pretty sure it is Conte's. They were a competitor when I worked in Va. Beach in the early 1980s. Besides our shop (Freewheelin), the other big shop in the area was Colley Ave. in Norfolk and they did not have a shop in Portsmouth.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2018)

oView attachment 781709 

 Big Ralphs is long gone, Hellebuycks still there but out of Bike business for about 20 years that I can remember maybe not that long.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## detroitbike (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 9, 2018)

I bought a Varsity from Jakes back in the early 80's. It was near a good breakfast joint my buddies and I would regular every Sunday morning.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 13, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> View attachment 782014



Written in the Strohs beer writing. Believe Strohs was made in Detroit at one point. Possibly?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 13, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> Written in the Strohs beer writing. Believe Strohs was made in Detroit at one point. Possibly?



Yes,Strohs was made in Detroit on Gratiot Ave. until the mid 80's. My Moms husband delivered beer direct from the brewery 40+ years. Retired just prior to them closing up shop


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 13, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> Written in the Strohs beer writing. Believe Strohs was made in Detroit at one point. Possibly?




The bike shop owner must have been a fan of Stroh's.
Stroh's was made in Detroit from 1850 - 1985 (had to look up the dates) Pabst acquired Stroh's in 2000, and in 2016 partnered with Brew Detroit to brew batches of Stroh's.
(reference: Wikipedia)


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> The bike shop owner must have been a fan of Stroh's.
> Stroh's was made in Detroit from 1850 - 1985 (had to look up the dates) Pabst acquired Stroh's in 2000, and in 2016 partnered with Brew Detroit to brew batches of Stroh's.
> (reference: Wikipedia)




As I am from that area, born and raised since 1941, a few Stroh's have passed my lips.  Tried some of the "new" stuff some months ago....don't remember it being that bad.  Think my beer of choice (if I had a choice back then-'50s, '60s) was Carling's Black Label.  Did the Stroh brewery tour once.  End of tour was sandwiches and beer.  Taps on the wall, help yourself and stay as long as you like.

Mike


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 8, 2018)

On a 1974 Schwinn Le Tour.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2018)

found this one on some research for Dan.  Prewar Purveyor of English Lightweights to the Stars 
Hans Ohrt, Beverley Hills


 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/please-help-identify-this-bike.130836/#post-880166


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2018)

On the '63 Moulton deluxe I purchased this morning......


 
Sadly long gone, but a stones throw from where I was born in '66.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 13, 2018)

This is a great thread!


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Sven (May 15, 2018)

This Ross exercise bike, though not a real bicycle, found in the Northern Neck of Virginia, came from New York. It appears that what was  Prue's Bike Shop is  now a vacant lot.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 15, 2018)

From a bike @kreika posted in the Craigslist thread for a 1951 Shelby: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/clean-original-1951-shelby-flying-cloud-750.131288/

Here’s copy from the ad:
“Label under the seat is from Jessen's Bicycle Shop at 1126 Valencia, SF. It is dated August 23, 1951. Jessen's is long gone and the lot is now the parking lot for Lucca Ravioli.”


----------



## Sven (May 29, 2018)

1967 Schwinn Breeze: now, Pete's Cycle Co. appears to be a church.


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2018)

1981 Lotus Eclair. I just bought this yesterday here on Long Island, but the sticker says it was originally purchased at International Bicycle Center in Mass.


----------



## Hammer (May 31, 2018)

The local bike shop was Thornburys Toys, they started selling Schwinn in the mid 50s, and they would also put ads and money vouchers on the back of milk and juice cartons for "Thorny Bucks" usually 1 Thorny Buck per carton and was good for I think 25 cents of store credit, the toy store is long gone it's a bank now  but I did find some cool stuff on the net for it!

http://thornburystoys.blogspot.com/2015/03/schwinn-bicycles-were-win-for.html?m=1

I don't have the 2 bikes with the Thornbury stickers on them at my house at the moment but I will post the sticker when I get to them!

Aaron


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2018)

Interesting, that Thornbury's became a toy store after originally operating as a bike shop.
My 41 Cycletruck has a Lamberts Cycle Shop, Claremont, New Hampshire decal on the back fender, and when I looked them up, they had become a store called the Toy Castle.


----------



## Hammer (May 31, 2018)

They still sold bikes but they dropped it from their name in the 60s, then they became solely a Schwinn shop, in the later years mid 70s til they closed in the late 80s they were Thornburys Schwinn Cyclery, so they went they phases thru the years

Aaron


----------



## Sven (Jun 1, 2018)

*While looking for another bike for my wife, found this nice 1971 Schwinn Breeze listed on CL. When I showed it to her , she said "*Its very pretty but, I already have a bike, why do I need another*"*:eek:_ WHAAAAAAT !  _Anyway another story......*Checked the shop sticker's address to find that Sam's is still **OPEN*


 






Granted he is not selling Chicago Schwinns, but it does my heart good to see a small bike business still around. Heck, I'd drive the 5 hours one way just to buy something.
Website if interested http://www.samsbicyclesandrepairs.com


----------



## Sven (Jun 1, 2018)

Hammer said:


> The local bike shop was Thornburys Toys, they started selling Schwinn in the mid 50s, and they would also put ads and money vouchers on the back of milk and juice cartons for "Thorny Bucks" usually 1 Thorny Buck per carton and was good for I think 25 cents of store credit, the toy store is long gone it's a bank now  but I did find some cool stuff on the net for it!
> 
> http://thornburystoys.blogspot.com/2015/03/schwinn-bicycles-were-win-for.html?m=1
> 
> ...




That is so cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hammer (Jun 1, 2018)

Here's 2 from Thornburys that are from some old road bikes I picked up a few years back

Aaron


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 1, 2018)

This is one on my 40 CWC W.F. Bent tank.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## gkeep (Jun 3, 2018)

This is on a 24" 1952 girls Schwinn New World. Vincent's, 1723 18th St. Bakersfield, CA.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 817339



Jerrys today


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow! Isn’t that something?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 4, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Jerrys todayView attachment 818765



That had to be an old Schwinn dealership at one time.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2018)

Could have been? I think the thread starter is a Schwinn guy. The tile roof is cool.


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Could have been? I think the thread starter is a Schwinn guy. The tile roof is cool.



I do like and own different brand bikes., but it does seem that I lean toward Schwinn. Not as yet dedicated as to get a *'" SFFS"  *or*"SCHWINN FOREVER FOREVER SCHWINN *_"_ tatttoo. Maybe a shirt though. Anyway thanks for your interest in my thread.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 6, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Jerrys todayView attachment 818765



That bike sticker is on my black 64 Schwinn typhoon, it's quite something to imagine it rolled out the front door of that old brick building some 54 years ago. Thanks so much for that picture!


----------



## Hammer (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is another off the Phantom I bought, Klarsfeld's Schwinn Bicycles, Albany New York, a Caber picked it up for me out of Albany, NY from the guy who bought it off the original owner in 1975, Klarsfeld's is still open the name is CK Cycles!

Aaron


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)

This 1940 Dayton Mainliner came from Bellitte's.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 7, 2018)

This is off a 1946 new world. From a shop in San Jose that also sold baby buggies and other wheeled toys. Desmone's cycle and toy shop. Google maps brought this current photo of the building.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2018)

Ok, finding out the origins of this 1949 Schwinn B6, took some sleuthing.


All I had to go on, was this remnant of the original point of purchase decal.



Well, after scouring the old San Francisco White Pages, I found this listing for Cervesi Bros. Bicycles at 242 Clement St.







Here is the curbside view of the location.
I don't know, if this is the original building, but it does look like it could've been a bike shop at one time.



The old White Pages also listed the home address for Caesar Cervesi, so I decided to take a look at that too.



Pretty classic San Francisco type of house for back then.
I'll bet he didn't have it painted purple though. Lol!
This is the residence of August and Mary
Cervesi


Both of the brothers lived within blocks of the bike shops location.
It's pretty cool, what a little remnant of a bike shop decal can tell you about a bicycle that was sold so long ago.


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 12, 2018)

"The Bikery" in Montclair, NJ from a '79 Fuji.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Aug 12, 2018)

*Eddies Cycle Center..gone..Doesn't look like anything was there.*


----------



## juvela (Aug 18, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> This is off a 1946 new world. From a shop in San Jose that also sold baby buggies and other wheeled toys. Desmone's cycle and toy shop. Google maps brought this current photo of the building.View attachment 849617View attachment 849619
> 
> View attachment 849618






-----

Shop in operation for many decades.

They were a stockist for a variety of marques.

Store & family best known as manufacturer of the Desimone's bicycle repair stand.  For decades prior to the start of the Park Tool Co. there were Desimone's repair stands.  In those times a shop either had a Desimone's or an ELDI.

https://www.wheelfanatyk.com/blog/restoration/

https://bikerumor.com/2014/05/13/collectors-edition-marks-shed/

So wonderfully overbuilt they can go on indefinitely.  

-----


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 18, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Shop in operation for many decades.
> 
> ...



!!This is awesome history!! Thank you very much for posting this.


----------



## juvela (Aug 18, 2018)

-----

I'm sorry I could not provide better imagery.

Did a good deal of searching and this is all I could come up with.  

If I can locate better photos will post them.  

Although founding owner Joseph Anthony Desimone passed in 1945 shop continued on as family business for several more decades.

Only visited the shop once; it was about 1978.

-----


----------



## juvela (Aug 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, finding out the origins of this 1949 Schwinn B6, took some sleuthing.View attachment 849760
> All I had to go on, was this remnant of the original point of purchase decal.
> View attachment 849761
> Well, after scouring the old San Francisco White Pages, I found this listing for Cervesi Bros. Bicycles at 242 Clement St.
> ...





-----

Thanks so much for this post and for your most excellent research!    

Were you able to determine the years of operation for the business?

Have been by the location a few times but my first would not have been until 1970.  Expect it must have been gone by that date or I would have noticed it...


-----


----------



## juvela (Aug 26, 2018)

-----

Transfer affixed to an Araya tenspeed of ca. 1974 vintage -





Have not visited location.

Any members familiar with it?


-----


----------



## juvela (Aug 26, 2018)

-----

Transfer on a Peugeot U08 tensped ca. 1962 -









---

Joselyn's was a small neighbourhood type "mom & pop" shop on the west side of El Camino Real Blvd. only a mile and one half from Leland Stanford Jr. University in California.   Many a student purchased their cycle there through the years.  IIRC they closed in the early 1980's.

The pattern of the transfer reminds me of something I had not thought about in decades.  I believe it is a generic one retailers could order from a trade association such as Bicycle Dealers of America.  The blank was standardised and members could give the details of their store to be printed together with their order.  Thus saving the store much of the setup cost of designing their own transfer.  Does anyone else recall these?

Thank you for reading.  

-----


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 31, 2018)

Two Wheeler Dealer  in Spearfish, SD. Found on a bargain store 2011 Trek that migrated to NC.





Store in Spearfish below (what a cool city name).

The store in Rapid City was closed in 2014 and the inventory was consolidated in one store.
_"After more than 40 years of keeping bicyclists on the road in Rapid City, the owners of the Two Wheeler Dealer Cycle & Fitness store have made the painful decision to close the shop in town and move everything up north to Spearfish...."_


----------



## Sven (Aug 31, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Transfer affixed to an Araya tenspeed of ca. 1974 vintage -
> 
> ...






*Johnson's Cycle Shop is now A Matter of Taste Cafe*


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 31, 2018)

Shop sticker on my 90's Giant Boulder mtb.





Now known as American Cycle & Fitness.



_ "...My first shift (get it?) in the bicycle business was April 1978. I was fourteen. Unlike my partner Michael’s willing entry into the business, I was a product of forced child labor! Awakened by my father at 7:00 am on Saturday, he took me to Scarlett’s Schwinn Cyclery in Pontiac, a business he bought from Mr. Scarlett four months earlier. He walked me down the ramp to the basement. On the floor in front of us was a pile of boxes with “ten speed” handlebars in them. Dad’s training program went something like this:..." 

_


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2018)

This one didn't have a bike shop decal on the frame, because it didn't need one.


It has a headbadge that identified the original point of purchase.



The Berry Cohen Special.







No sign of the bike shop anymore, because downtown Atlanta, Georgia, exists there now.



At least, they still have a bike lane.







The shop could've been where this parking lot is now, or across the street where Hurt Park is.



No trace of the once great bicycle distributor Berry Cohen, but the "Berry Cohen Special" is still riding the roads of America just as intended.


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 1, 2018)

Walthour & Hood were mentioned in your news ad, they survived until the 90's...I bought from them for decades working in shops in SC and NC...they were a "bread and butter" parts distributor with a road rep. I just read they distributed Dayton bicycles at some (early) point in time.





I wish that was being dropped off at my house....


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Walthour & Hood were mentioned in your news ad, they survived until the 90's...I bought from them for decades working in shops in SC and NC...they were a "bread and butter" parts distributor with a road rep. I just read they distributed Dayton bicycles at some (early) point in time.
> 
> View attachment 862042
> 
> I wish that was being dropped off at my house....



*Cherokee, Guaranty, Walco & W & H Heavy Service were some of the Head Badges they used on Schwinn, Dayton and maybe other brand bicycles.*


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> *Cherokee, Guaranty, Walco & W & H Heavy Service were some of the Head Badges they used on Schwinn, Dayton and maybe other brand bicycles.*



I have some photos of bikes, badges and of the business, but I don't have much history on the company. Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2018)

I thought this certificate was interesting.
It's from Walthour and Hood, Atlanta, Georgia.
 Authorizing a Harley Davidson dealership in Mississippi, to sell, what I assume, are Huffman made Dayton bicycles.

Great photo of the Walthour & Hood delivery truck.
Thanks, for posting that!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I thought this certificate was interesting.
> It's from Walthour and Hood, Atlanta, Georgia.
> Authorizing a Harley Davidson dealership in Mississippi, to sell, what I assume, are Huffman made Dayton bicycles.View attachment 862060Great photo of the Walthour & Hood delivery truck.
> Thanks, for posting that!



Cool, Thanks man. Barry


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 2, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I thought this certificate was interesting.
> It's from Walthour and Hood, Atlanta, Georgia.
> Authorizing a Harley Davidson dealership in Mississippi, to sell, what I assume, are Huffman made Dayton bicycles.View attachment 862060Great photo of the Walthour & Hood delivery truck.
> Thanks, for posting that!



210 Russell Dr. in Meridian, MS today...


----------



## Sven (Sep 2, 2018)

4571 Tacony Street, Philadelphia  now. Bike shop turned into home 

For sale

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4571-Tacony-St-Philadelphia-PA-19124/103776163_zpid/


----------



## Sven (Sep 2, 2018)

A Buddy of my emailed this bike shop sticker to me. He said he got it off the computer...he's not in the Netherlands. From bicycle videos I've watched on YouTube I guess it's safe to say the Netherlands is the biking capital of world.



Thank goodness this place has a web address to find this image.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2018)

On a '41 Columbia


----------



## Sven (Sep 4, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> On a '41 Columbia
> View attachment 863870
> 
> 
> View attachment 863871




That's crazy...My daughter lives in Cheyenne . I've been to that Antique shop. Bought a bunch of old HO train car kits....flipped them on ebay


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2018)

Although this particular Elgin bicycle was pulled out of a barn in Kentucky.


Every bicycle that Sears sold west of the Rocky Mountains, 1927-1992 passed through this building on its way to its destination.



I wonder how many Elgin Bluebirds were sold west of the Rockies?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2018)

This Berkeley Cyclery decal is on a 1947 Schwinn Continental.














The Mechanics Bank occupies 2301 Shattuck Ave. now.
It's interesting, how some of these locations still have the appearance of the bike shops that once resided there.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 7, 2018)

This is hands down, the mostest, cooolest, beautifulist dealer decal of all time! And it's from my hometown, with a Spokane Indian on it. Barry


----------



## juvela (Sep 8, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This Berkeley Cyclery decal is on a 1947 Schwinn Continental.View attachment 865122
> 
> View attachment 865124
> 
> ...





-----

Thanks so much for this post.

At some point the shop changed its name to Berkeley Cycle & Toy and then subsequently went out of the toy business.

They did a land office business during the boom of the early 1970's.  In addition to being a Schwinn dealership they also sold Peugeot, Mercier, Lejuene, Follis and probably some other marques can no longer recall.

Purchased a new Peugeot PX-10E there in 1970 and returned the following year when we got my girlfriend a Peugeot U0-18.

During the later 1970's the shop expanded into two additional locations.  One was on College Avenue in the Elmwood neighbourhood of S.E. Berkeley and the other was in El Cerrito on San Pablo Avenue.  The branch locations lasted only a few years and then closed.  The main store closed in the 1980's.  Was not watching closely enough to give an exact year.

Thanks again!  

-----


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 16, 2018)

Bicycles East, Charlotte, NC

From a 1987 Schwinn Taiwanese cruiser.





I think this shop relocated to Mathhews, NC and is no longer in business. Here is a google street view of the last known address - a very cool building that is now the hipster ale house, "Temple Mojo".


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2018)

Here's another one that popped up recently.
It's a Colson built Delmar bicycle for the Simmons Hardware Company, located on Delmar Blvd in St. Louis, Missouri.



















Unfortunately, I couldn't find the exact location of the old store, but these pictures give an idea of what the area looks like.


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 18, 2018)

Steve's Bicycle and Sports, Rocky Mount, NC from a 1999 Trek Multi Track hybrid.




Location is now a carpet store.


And Steve apparently gained a partner named "Al" and relocated to Wilson, NC as they are now known as, "Steve & Al's Bicycles & Sports".


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 18, 2018)

Cool thread. Here's a sticker I found on a bike recently. I tired to google it but I didn't find any history on it. Pretty sure its Herbert Cohn 1371 Flatbush Ave Brooklyn NY


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 18, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> View attachment 782014



Here's the current street view of that address.


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally snapped a photo of a Middle Ring Cycles sticker which was located in our small NC city. Only in business for about two years, they have been closed for several years now. I wrenched part time at their two different locations.





Last door on the right..


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 21, 2018)

Not that i'm surprised, but Its pretty depressing how hollowed out and run down most of these once bustling retail areas are today.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah, I was surprised by all the open space when I googled downtown St. Louis.
A friend who has family there, said, that's because they demolished all of the old decrepit buildings that didn't have any historical significance, and were becoming a blighted nuisance.
Now, there's grass and wild flowers.
Perfect!
Just like it was before. Lol!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 17, 2018)

It's all I got... I haven't Googled it....I have no doubt some CABER knows the shop so I will wait for that..


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2018)

From Atlanta a couple years ago. It was on a 54 Monark I had for a couple weeks.  Not much left of it to see.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 18, 2018)

Yelp review on the closed Buddy's Schwinn Bicycles, Fresh Meadows, NY.

Closed in 2010 after 50 years in business - owner would have fit right in here on the CABE....

_...Buddy could be a bit cranky at times (especially when kids were running helter-skelter around the place, e.g. there's a big sign in the window: "No Skateboards!") but the service and skills were excellent. A NYC institution that will be missed._


----------



## dweenk (Oct 18, 2018)

Alain Mertens, Brabant, Belgium on a ladies Raleigh Deluxe Sports.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 29, 2018)

More stickers..
 sorry if any are duplicates.




























 I posted 2 of the first decal as it is what became Birmingham bike shop in Birmingham , Mi.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 29, 2018)

more


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 9, 2018)

1a.
    I like 'GENE'S'  Phone number ….
   2a.
   'Bills Bike and Puck' offers to help return a 'Misplaced' bike
   3a.
   Buff Linclau's  'Woods' bike shop became Pointe Cyclery in Grosse Pointe which morphed into todays American Cycle group of stores 
  4a. 
  Reliable bike shop was Legendary in Detroit post WW2 . huge Schwinn dealer
  5a.
  Village cyclery became the MGM group of bike stores (11 total) and undercut EVERYONE -including me- and later went thru a 
 massive bankruptcy screwing all his partners .
   I worked there in the mid 70's. 










So dumb he forgot to put his phone number on the decal !


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 10, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> 1a.
> I like 'GENE'S'  Phone number ….
> 2a.
> 'Bills Bike and Puck' offers to help return a 'Misplaced' bike
> ...



Nice post as I always enjoy anecdotes about the actual stores - thanks!


----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2018)

2701 Classen St. Oklahoma City OK






Celestial Cycles, 2921 W Hefner st, Oklahoma  City, OK



769 Asp, Norman OK


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 14, 2018)

Paul's Schwinn Cyclery in Winston-Salem - still in business since 1961.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

It's not as glamorous as I thought it would be. Lol!


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 901320
> It's not as glamorous as I thought it would be. Lol!
> View attachment 901319




Probably not the same outfit but a helluva a bike guy with the same name and an interesting exit...I would like to have seen what was sold from this store closure.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 14, 2018)

The sticker on a Ross Compact of about 1980 is from Sam's in Elmwood Park, NJ. Sam's is still there. This stretch of New Jersey State Highway 4 is also called Broadway. Info from the website is shown below. Before 1973, Elmwood Park was East Paterson (note the matching initials), but the inhabitants did not want to be associated with Paterson any longer, so they changed the name of the town. I live about 10 miles from Sam's, but have never visited. One day I should stop in.


----------



## Sven (Nov 15, 2018)

*GROVE BBQ ll  317 Park Ave; Plainfield, NJ.....NO LONGER IN BUSINESS  - according to Yelp*


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 16, 2018)

Reliable Bicycle Shop Detroit MI
1956 Schwinn Spitfire


----------



## gkeep (Jan 13, 2019)

Spotted this nice Schwinn locked to a parking meter a few blocks from home yesterday. Great to see someone using this survivor and the shop is from Downey Ca, my birthplace so long ago.( moved when I was 3 months old, lol)  Would like to meet the owner and find out the story of the bike, original owner or local 30 something hipster?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2019)

Unfortunately, by the lack of inventory, it looks like Russell's Bicycles may have recently gone out of business.


But, it's nice to see that one of the bikes they sold is still around.


----------



## juvela (Jan 13, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Spotted this nice Schwinn locked to a parking meter a few blocks from home yesterday. Great to see someone using this survivor and the shop is from Downey Ca, my birthplace so long ago.( moved when I was 3 months old, lol)  Would like to meet the owner and find out the story of the bike, original owner or local 30 something hipster?
> View attachment 932492
> 
> View attachment 932493




-----

Thanks for posting!  

Visited Downey a few years back to collect a pre-owned Lejeune machine I had purchased from a private seller.

Likely originally imported by Mulrooney's.  1973 advert, same year as example purchased.





-----


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2019)

This King Size American showed up at the ride today.


















It's nice to see that this location is still a bike shop.
since, 1909!
Nice!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 13, 2019)

I guess no more lifetime tuneups at Russels. Love that it was on Firestone. My dad worked for Firestone there in the late 40s early 50s after the war. He worked for Firestone's "Missile and Space division who built half of the rockets for the Corporal Missile Program. He switched to Lockheed and in 58 was moved up to Sunnyvale working on the Minutemen Program, like half the dad's on our block.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 14, 2019)

Apparently, Jud's Schwinn Cyclery in KC/MO is no longer with us...


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 15, 2019)

Miller's Schwinn
Maumee, OH

No longer in business but Harry, the service manager at Crankers, cut his teeth there...


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 22, 2019)

_Cycle Division_, Little Rock, AR. No web presence that I could find.

Found on this ladies Skyrider.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> _Cycle Division_, Little Rock, AR. No web presence that I could find.
> 
> Found on this ladies Skyrider.
> 
> View attachment 937061[/



"A.M.F. Cycle Division" was AMF's name for the bicycle division after they moved it to Little Rock. Check out the head badge on this bike from EBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...370540?hash=item1cb6c3d0ac:g:iZMAAOSwuc1bbFRM


----------



## juvela (Jan 24, 2019)

-----

Or when not short formed _American Machine & Foundry._

_-----_


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 25, 2019)

Oilit said:


> "A.M.F. Cycle Division" was AMF's name for the bicycle division after they moved it to Little Rock. Check out the head badge on this bike from EBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...370540?hash=item1cb6c3d0ac:g:iZMAAOSwuc1bbFRM


----------



## petritl (Jan 25, 2019)

Found on a 1980 Univega; looks like this shop closed a couple of years ago.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2019)

John's Bicycle Shop in Cedarhurst, Long Island, NY

Wooden rim bike is in this thread








It has been so long since I have been to town that I forgot what parking meters looked like...they still using these things?


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 9, 2019)

I ran across this Schwinn Hollywood on CL in Charlotte this morning and captured the shop sticker. Some cool history behind this shop on the other side of the country... 

Bert Straub Canoga Cycle Center, Canoga Park, CA




Interwebs 1960 baseball program




Just a few minutes of searching led to an excellent article/interview on Mel Stoutsenberger who worked at the Canoga Schwinn shop and who was an early BMX racer/photographer.

BEHIND THE SHUTTER WITH MEL STOUTSENBERGER


----------



## juvela (Apr 10, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> I ran across this Schwinn Hollywood on CL in Charlotte this morning and captured the shop sticker. Some cool history behind this shop on the other side of the country...
> 
> Bert Straub Canoga Cycle Center, Canoga Park, CA
> View attachment 977601
> ...




-----

Canoga Park is located in California's San Fernando Valley.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canoga_Park,_Los_Angeles 

Climate: "hotter' n' hades."

San Fernando Valley best known as centre of U.S. "adult film industry."

-----


----------



## juvela (Apr 10, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 901730
> View attachment 901731
> *GROVE BBQ ll  317 Park Ave; Plainfield, NJ.....NO LONGER IN BUSINESS  - according to Yelp*




-----

IIRC these shield shaped transfers were a stock item offered to retailers by one of the industry trade associations.  shops could save a bit on setup cost by going with this standard pattern.  they only needed to supply the information they wished printed on the transfer.

-----


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2019)

Here’s an example of that shield shaped shop decal, as found on a 1962 Schwinn Superior.






This model came equipped with 15 speeds.







Unfortunately, Ralphs Bicycle Shop is long gone.



But, the building definitely looks like it could’ve  been a bike shop in the past.


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 19, 2019)

Sweet spot Schwinn with a triple...tre cool!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2019)

I just noticed this one on my metro cycle


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 6, 2019)




----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)




----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)




----------



## juvela (May 11, 2019)

00000

Stone's Bicycles, Alameda California (San Francisco Bay area)

This shop launched 1943 as a combination cycle and toy store.

Management passed from father founder to son.

Son made it into an all bicycle shop.

Somewhat unusual in that the family owns the building.

Two commercial tenants are sandwich shoppe and bar.  One residential unit on a second story.

During son's time some of the lines carried have been Schwinn, Monark (Sweden), Mercian, Bob Jackson & Peugeot.

(son married a Swedish lady so that gave an inside track on Monark  )

Son passed about three years back at age seventy-six; a memorial ride was held by customers and friends.

From what I understand family now has a caretaker manager to keep the store in operation.




Transfer worn by Schwinn Varsity of vintage 1973.

photo galleries -

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Bike_Shops/Stones_cyclery.htm

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwj0xNut15TiAhXLwMQHHZvxDTQQoiowCnoECA4QBg

newspaper article about passing of the son -

https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2015/07/21/alameda-memorial-set-for-longtime-bike-shop-owner/

-----


----------



## Brutuskend (May 12, 2019)

https://www.oregonbicyclesports.com/hutchs-bikes-repairs/

This is the main location for the company I work for. Been in the present location since 1952 and in operation since 1926.  





 This sticker is on a 66 deluxe stingray. Bikes still come in all the time from a wide range of dates with our stickers on them.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 12, 2019)

Actually since 1927.

The store front since 1952.

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...+days#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=5277128139888529388


----------



## Cooper S. (May 12, 2019)

1967 schwinn typhoon


----------



## Brutuskend (May 12, 2019)

This one's on my 1954 American.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 12, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> 1a.
> I like 'GENE'S'  Phone number ….
> 2a.
> 'Bills Bike and Puck' offers to help return a 'Misplaced' bike
> ...



So you are saying he was the "Village Idiot"?


----------



## juvela (May 13, 2019)

-----

In the heart of Silicon Valley.

On a Schwinn Varsity with a birth year of 1967.






Still going today, now with two locations -

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwjJ-O3n2JjiAhUprlQKHY26Cg0QoiowCnoECBAQBg

-----


----------



## juvela (May 13, 2019)

-----






---

Transfer on a 1957 Raleigh Record Ace Moderne -

First word is "Harry's"

Shop decades gone.  Was at first unable to look up address as first digit of the four digit street number has been obliterated.  (street numbers in this neighbourhood are four digit)

By digging into back telephone directories was able locate it - 7915 Santa Monica Blvd.    Transfer is of course pre-zip code, today it is 90069.

Research determines address no longer exists.   Evidently smaller buildings demolished to make room for a larger one...

https://www.viewstreet.net/us/sv/?u...81&gclid=CODb0cKumeICFWKYxQIdJEoEfQ&gclsrc=ds

-----


----------



## juvela (May 13, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> This one's on my 1954 American.View attachment 997121
> 
> View attachment 997122




-----

Mondo piccolo!

Thanks so much, this be the town o' me nativity - hatched in Glendale Community Hospital.

Am even older than the two-wheeler.  

-----


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2019)

From the internet, it looks like H & H Cycle and Power Equipment was at 33484 Vine St, in Willoughby OH until recently, but they're closed now. The sticker's on a late '50's Spitfire.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 19, 2019)

*Here s a few,,and if anyone would like to re produce these,I will be more the happy to send them to you,,and then you return them






*


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 22, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> In the heart of Silicon Valley.
> 
> ...



I bought my 61 schwinn 5-speed corvette at this shop...in 61'....what a TOOT...eh!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2019)

[A



TTACH=full]1010865[/ATTACH]
















In later years, Lambert’s Cycle Shop became known as the Toy Castle.
Still owned and operated by Conrad Lambert.







Unfortunately, both the Toy Castle and Lamberts Cycle Shop are long gone.
It looks like a vacant lot on the corner of Hanover & North St. is all there is left now.


----------



## juvela (Jun 22, 2019)

-----

Found meself thinking this laddie must be quite the accomplished athlete to ride on the handlebar of a penny farthing while pedaling wearing skis, no less!

Know I certainly could not do it ... but at least have the good sense not to try.   

Transfer worn on a Campania brand cycle from 1974 -






An emporium which seems to be now gone.  No street address given on transfer.

Perhaps a reader shall recall it...

-----


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 22, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> View attachment 785141View attachment 785142



I bought a Varsity from Jakes in the late 80’s  Just realized I already posted this.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 28, 2019)

Here is a "sticker" I just scored today.
Big thanks to @Hobobill. 

The shop I manage the sister store to (somehow that seems to be not my best English) has been open since 1927. It has been in it's present local since 1952. This is from before the move.


----------



## Sven (Jul 3, 2019)

Rowlett's bike shop in Richmond VA opened in 1917 , 95 years of business









2012 Rowlett's turned into Pedal Power 


Still opened today


----------



## hm. (Jul 3, 2019)

83 cruiser from Don's Schwinn Cyclery, Tustin CA


----------



## hm. (Jul 3, 2019)

81 cruiser 5 from Aviation Cyclery in Manhattan Beach CA


----------



## hm. (Jul 3, 2019)

80 cruiser from Gallups Bicycle Store in Ontario CA


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 4, 2019)

Unable to dig up anything on Victor’s, Springfield MA. 1967 Schwinn


----------



## juvela (Jul 4, 2019)

hm. said:


> 81 cruiser 5 from Aviation Cyclery in Manhattan Beach CA
> 
> View attachment 1024938




-----

The Aviation name comes from a local major street - Aviation Boulevard - which in turn refers to what is today Los Angeles International Airport (LAX).   Back in the day when they were naming streets what is today LAX was then a modest sized aerodrome called Mines Field.   A number of roads in the area have names associated with aeroplanes & flying.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aviation_Boulevard

On this street map of the city of Manhattan Beach Aviation Boulevard can be seen forming the city's eastern boundary.  Just a handful of km's to the NE is located Mines Field, er, I mean LAX.  

https://www.citymb.info/home/showdocument?id=40092

-----


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2019)

On a 26" truss frame Iver Johnson.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2019)

Very cool!
It looks like a big Chase Bank building and downtown Denver swallowed up that old bike shop.


----------



## ItsSandyPants (Jul 23, 2019)

Only decal remaining on frame of 1967 CCM Centennial Duomatic. Wondering if the winged wheel may be a design borrowed from something else (i.e. like the Redwings) and when it was first seen prior to 1967 if so?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice!
It looks like the original building is still there.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2019)

That’s a cool one!





It looks like the original building is long gone.


----------



## juvela (Sep 7, 2019)

-----

Transfer worn by Schwinn Superior of 1962.





Ralph's now gone.

Here is how the location appears today.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...69f38f1925966!8m2!3d34.0621538!4d-117.7674354

-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 8, 2019)

-----

Transfer worn by Puch Austro-Daimler SLE of 1982.





Still in operation today -

- Art's Bike ShopArt's Bike Shopwww.artsbikeshop.com

Art's Bike Shop - 10 Reviews - Bike Rentals - 91 County Rd ...https://www.yelp.com › biz › arts-bike-shop-north-falmouth

-----


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2019)

This is probably way more information than necessary, but as a follow up to the Lambert’s Cycle Shop, 1942 Schwinn 
Cycle-truck, I just came across this article from 1955.












































I just thought this might be helpful, for the next guy that comes across a bike that was originally purchased at Lambert’s Cycle Shop.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> This is probably way more information than necessary, but as a follow up to the Lambert’s Cycle Shop, 1942 Schwinn
> Cycle-truck, I just came across this article from 1955.View attachment 1073141
> View attachment 1073142
> View attachment 1073143
> ...



Wow! Thank you very much. Another outfit to read about. Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah, for sure, Barry.
I liked this part of the article.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, for sure, Barry.
> I liked this part of the article.View attachment 1073193



Very cool! 
I've had fun reading old Schwinn reporters lately. All kinds of tidbits in them.


----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2019)

Now a motorcycle shop


----------



## juvela (Oct 17, 2019)

-----

Diablo Bike & Repair of Walnut Creek, California.

Transfer worn by 1972 American Flyer Jewel bicycle produced for West Coast Cycle Supply by Kuwahara of Japan.









Shop was located in a small freestanding dark green building on the north side of the street and was at one time a combination bicycle and lawn mower operation.

It went out of business sometime in the mid-1980's but did not pay close enough attention to note exact year.

Building still exists and houses a glass/window company today.



-----


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Oct 17, 2019)

Here’s  a shop sticker off one of my 78 spitfire! Called the phone number it’s disconnected unfortunately no address on sticker


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Oct 17, 2019)

Shop sticker


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 17, 2019)

This is a funny topic but I have an interesting one-not a sticker but a decal of the bike shop. It was on a 1935 ranger motorbike and was in Louisiana(I think in Sheveport). There was a phone number so I called and someone answered. I explained how I got the number so as to not freak them out and asked what was the number for... the person answered it was for a rest home for old black folks. They knew nothing about a bike shop though.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Oct 17, 2019)

Good story!


----------



## juvela (Oct 18, 2019)

-----

Transfer worn by 1962 Dunelt three-speed -

















https://www.yelp.com/biz/highland-cycle-inc-louisville

-----


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2019)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> Shop stickerView attachment 1080251



Garden Grove Bicycle Shop is listed with these Wilson 500 Club Members


----------



## juvela (Oct 19, 2019)

-----

Transfer worn by a Meteor Franco Suisse ca. 1964.





Views of balance of machine -













Interesting story here anent this cycle, the marque and a personal connection for me to the shop.

Machine is a Carlton under another name.  The Meteor of Britain marque had been defunct for a number of years by the time of this cycle's manufacture.  Rights were held by Raleigh and it was relaunched in order to push more product into a given crowded market.  There is an account of how this came to be given here -

"Since Raleigh Industries of America already had a west coast distributor, shops outside its dealer network were now cut-off from buying Carltons through WCCSC. It was one of the few regions in the country where the demand and number of dealers overtaxed the existing arrangement so in a perfect example of TI "branding", a solution was quickly found. One of TI's long dormant marques was the Meteor brand, originally made by Starley & Sutton of Coventry and dating to the late 1880s. It was arranged for WCCSC to import Carltons badged as Meteors, but otherwise identical to the stock machines sold as Carltons. As with Raleigh initially, the model used would be the Franco-Suisse and it was decalled as such and sold as a complete machine with Campagnolo components."

The shop was begun and operated by Irish immigrant Charlie Harding.  Westwood, where the shop is located is in Los Angeles, and is best known as the home of the University of California at Los Angeles.  In 1965 I was a student at the university and went in to the shop to get a bicycle.  Purchased from Mr. Harding a new white Peugeot model U08 - me first "tenspeed."

IIRC Mr. Harding closed or sold the shop about 1991 whereupon he moved back home to Ireland for his retirement.

In recent decades when one strolls the streets of Westwood, or visits a cafe, it is just as likely to hear Farsi spoken as English.  The community has become the centre for the Iranian immigrants of southern California.

As appears today -

https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...cbfe2cc421464!8m2!3d34.0543807!4d-118.4413523
-----


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Transfer worn by a Meteor Franco Suisse ca. 1964.
> 
> ...



Love the finish on that bike....Is that one of the "Sanction Cities"? I didn't think Iranians believed in divorce.


----------



## juvela (Oct 20, 2019)

-----

In Raleigh/Carlton terminology this type of finish is termed "acrylichrome."

The common term for it in the industry is "chromo-luxe" or "chromo-velato."

While it looks great it has the downside of not being scratch resistant.

-----


----------



## Wanted33 (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't have a picture, but the shop sticker on my '80 Swhwinn Collegiant shows "Ormond Schwinn Cyclery", 205 S. Yonge St., Ormond Beach, FL. A quick google search shows it's a KG Kitchen Gallery now.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2019)

We did a little beach cruising this weekend, and were surprised, when we came across this old Schwinn shop on the way down there.



It’s called Carson Cyclery now.



But, they still had the original display board up.



Pretty cool to see.



This frame was hanging on the wall, with a shop sticker from another nearby store.



Unfortunately, we had our own repair work, when one of the chainring positioning pin holes gave out.



But, the hat says Ride, not Go Home, so with a little roadside repair, and some good fore thought from the boys at, Arnold Schwinn & Company, we were back on the road in no time.



You see, they gave you two more chances, by punching three holes in the spider, instead of just one.
Thanks, Mr. Schwinn!



Ahh! Finally at the beach!



And now for a little cruising.



Another perfect day along the coast.



The scenery is alway pretty spectacular down here.



No repairs necessary this time, but we stopped at another long time local bike shop.



This ones been handling the beach cruiser scene for quite awhile.



Sun up, to Sundown.
Just the way I like it!


----------



## juvela (Oct 21, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much fer postin'!





This be whar ah went t' skool as a youngin'.

An' yes, the motor cars had to be hand cranked t' git 'em started.  

-----


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 21, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Garden Grove Bicycle Shop is listed with these Wilson 500 Club Members
> View attachment 1080563



Barry sir, year on this schwinn reporter please?
Thank you kindly.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Garden Grove Bicycle Shop is listed with these Wilson 500 Club Members
> View attachment 1080563



They were the 1957 500 Club Members from California, so the Reporter would be from 1958.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2019)

schwinnja said:


> Barry sir, year on this schwinn reporter please?
> Thank you kindly.



They were the 1957 500 Club Members for California, so that would make it a 1958 Reporter. Barry


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 21, 2019)

Many thanks!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 21, 2019)

schwinnja said:


> Many thanks!



Any time man, have a great night. Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2019)

There’s a remnant of a point of purchase decal on the downtube of this old 1923 Indian.











Not much of it left, but. I struck pay dirt, when this old brochure showed up on eBay.



Oddly enough, this Indian dealer was right in the heart of Harley Country!



I’m not sure if any of these buildings are what’s left of Jim Clark, The Motorcycle Man’s dealership.

They look pretty dilapidated, so it’s possible that this was the place.



It looked full service, with a gas station on the corner, but time has not been kind, to The Badger State Motorcycle Company.


----------



## whitecoyote (Oct 22, 2019)

Cass Cycle Shop


----------



## Sven (Oct 23, 2019)

1972 Collegate



1978 S. Callhoun St location


Today...appears vacant


The North Anthony  location is for sale


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 23, 2019)

This decal is on my ‘53 Girls Meteor. Bought the bike from the original owners grandson a couple years ago.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2019)

I couldn’t edit into my previous post, but I found a few more tidbits of information about this shop that I wanted to add.


























Sorry for the poor quality photo’s.
This is all that was available.









It does appear, that the shop was in a converted house, which seems to be long gone in the satellite photo’s on the previous page.



But, this definitely looks like it was a thriving shop back in its day.



I like how the Indian bicycles stood tall right alongside their motorized brethren.



Heck!
That could be my bike up on that sidecar.



And here’s Big Jim himself, war bonnet and all.



With his wife Clara.



And a nice letter from the manufacturer, about how much they appreciate Big Jim’s efforts over there in Harley Country.
It’s always fun to see what information can be gleaned from that little point of purchase decal, that sometimes adorns these bikes when they are found.


----------



## Sven (Oct 23, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I couldn’t edit into my previous post, but I found a few more tidbits of information about this shop that I wanted to add.View attachment 1083957
> View attachment 1083958
> View attachment 1083960
> View attachment 1083961
> ...



 Very cool....2 rail Box cars full of Indian bicycles, sweet.


----------



## hm. (Nov 1, 2019)

1981 Cruiser 5 from Bellflower bike shop.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2019)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1088838
> View attachment 1088840
> 
> 1981 Cruiser 5 from Bellflower bike shop.



Beautiful example...looks like NOS!


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2019)

A Haro F4 followed me home yesterday with this sticker.

Workmans Bike Center in Moorestown, NJ





Article on shop here.









Closed -  did someone save the sign?


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

cycles de Oro - owned by Dale Brown (now retired), a progenitor of the Classic Rendezvous here in NC.

They are still in business and have been the "go to" folks for high end lightweights for decades.


----------



## juvela (Nov 11, 2019)

-----

Transfer worn by Stella (France) model 75 road cycle of 1973.

One can only speculate as to origin of odd name...

San Francisco has long had an active bicycle messenger culture.  Perhaps the shop was set up to cater to these customers...

Shop long closed.  Unable to locate a street address for it.









-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 13, 2019)

-----

Transfer worn by Claud Butler Majestic randonneur of 1981, built by Holdsworthy.









-----


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 22, 2019)

On a '73  Schwinn Orange Krate (hat tip to _@whopperchopper_).

I had some google fun on this shop this morning...


*The shop*



*Another Stingray from Yauchzi's




*





*And some  insights on location, etc.*









*Today*


----------



## Mercian (Nov 22, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Transfer worn by Claud Butler Majestic randonneur of 1981, built by Holdsworthy.
> 
> ...




A history of Beta Bikes is here:






						About Us | Freewheel
					

Freewheel aim to deliver the best service to the cyclist by bringing the best independent specialist bicycle retailers together with our wealth of expertise.




					www.freewheel.co.uk
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 3, 2019)

From a '82 Schwinn Sidewinder - OP @hm. 

Los Alamitos Bike Shop





Now...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Dec 3, 2019)

*Ned, Are you out there?*

Picked up this thrift store bike because it had an almost new set of Kendas for Schwinn S-6 rims I am in need of.





Had this shop sticker.  Found in Venice, Fl.  Don't see many vintage bikes in this area.  Snowbirds don't bring their old bikes with them.





I wonder how it got here.  Maybe Ned knows.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 3, 2019)

There's still a Main Line Cycle in the Philadelphia area, but now it's in Narberth instead of Paoli. Same outfit?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2019)

I found this advertising pennant from the shop at the top of this page.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Dec 8, 2019)

5631 S Ashland  Chicago





Back of the Yards/Englewood_ 

Don't go down there!_


----------



## juvela (Dec 15, 2019)

------

Livermore Schwinn Cyclery, Livermore, California...





As worn by a ca. 1982 Univega Viva Sport cycle...





Shop now gone.

Today the location occupied by "Bruno's Italian Restaurant" -






						Bruno's Italian Cuisine & Catering - Livermore, CA
					

Italian restaurant in downtown Livermore, CA. Family owned and operated for over 20 years. Come check us out for great pastas or one of our other delicious entrees!



					brunositaliancuisine.com
				









						2133 First St · 2133 First St, Livermore, CA 94550
					

2133 First St, Livermore, CA 94550




					www.google.com
				




Livermore California is famous for having the highest per capita number of Ph.D.'s in the nation, presumably due to the presence of Lawrence Livermore Labs.  Home of nuclear research and weapons design.

-----


----------



## friendofthedevil (Dec 15, 2019)

This... 





is on this...





1970 Suburban

Grote's Cycle of Quincy, Il. has no internet presence.


----------



## juvela (Dec 15, 2019)

-----

Ray's Cycle & Mower of Vacaville, California -






As worn by Raleigh International of 1976 -






*Our original shop is located in Vacaville, Ray's Cycle has been a staple in the downtown area for over four decades. Whether you are a first time customer or a long time friend come in and see us for all of your cycling needs.
Our location in Vacaville has over 9,000 square feet of inventory! Ray's Cycle has the largest selection in Solano County. We have anywhere between 400-600 bikes on hand at one time. This is critical when shopping for a bike. Chances are that we have the model and size that you're looking for in stock to try.
Ray's Cycle has been, family owned and operated for over four decades. Ray Posey Sr. was in the Air Force and served all over the world. When he retired in 1969 and moved his family to the small (17,000 pop.) town of Vacaville, Ray and Nena purchased Frank's Cycle and Mower. "Frank's" was changed to "Ray's" and the "Mower" was moved to Davis Street in 1984 due to zoning changes. Ray's Cycle is currently managed by Ray Jr., Mike, and Chris, or as we know them "the brothers."
We are very proud to be chosen by our customers as "Solano's Best Bike Shop" in the annual Vacaville Reporters Best of Voting for the last 13 years!!
Mike or Ray have served on the Bicycle Advisory Committee, which is a sub-committee of the Solano Transportation Authority, for the last 20 years.  We are members of the Fairfield Main Street Association and the Downtown Vacaville Business Association, and Ray has served as an officer for many years.
We were given the task of continuing the "Rockhopper Mountain Bike Race" from Specialized. Mike was the promoter for many years. Monticello Cycling Club has put on the race for the last 5 years as a non-profit with the proceeds going to youth cycling.  Justin one of our managers is the assistant coach of the "Dirt Dogs" a high school mountain bike racing team for the last 3 years.









						Pictures - Rays Cycle
					

How about this crazy beautiful weather?!? Perfect SOLD!!! Thank you. Stylish, simple, and fun. Come Holy holly HotRock 24” girls kid bike fresh on t Christmas is around the corner and we are hoping y Specialized Diverge Carbon, your next gravel bike Merry Christmas to YOU! 12 new BMX bikes just...




					www.rayscyclebicycles.com
				




-----*


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 26, 2019)

re: Schwinn Superior @milesmoriarty


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 29, 2019)

From a CABE Iver Johnson thread...hat tip @dfa242





They paved paradise and put up a parking lot..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 29, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> It does appear, that the shop was in a converted house, which seems to be long gone in the satellite photo’s on the previous page.



Marty, could this be the Jim Clark store?  The shop in the foreground where the motorcycle/bicycle parade staged looks different than the second Clark storefront image you posted.  Did he have two different shops? They have really expanded the street significantly.  His shop may have been on the opposite side of the street which is now a Save-A-Lot parking lot.  Maybe a CABE brother from Wisconsin could make a ground visit for a proper identification?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Marty, could this be the Jim Clark store?  The shop in the foreground where the motorcycle/bicycle parade staged looks different than the second Clark storefront image you posted.  Did he have two different shops? They have really expanded the street significantly.  His shop may have been on the opposite side of the street which is now a Save-A-Lot parking lot.  Maybe a CABE brother from Wisconsin could make a ground visit for a proper identification?
> 
> View attachment 1115763




It’s hard to say, Brant.
My first inkling was that it was across the street where the gas station is, but those early parade photo’s do make it look like that corner where the houses are.
There is also the possibility that it was across Fond du Lac ave.


----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2020)

The Jay's Cycle Center has been in business since the  1950s.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2020)

I spotted this neat decal on a Red Injun bike yesterday.


















The one building looks like it could have been a Indian Motorcycle/Bicycle dealership in a former life.


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2020)

not very good pics of sticker on my 78 Klunker, Van's Bike & Lock in Long Beach. CA.


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2020)

Here are some from the bikes I own


Seen this one posted in the previous pages





















Good to see this place still exists, but they had no info on my bike :/


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 22, 2020)

Found on my most recent bike purchase. A 1963 Schwinn Racer.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2020)

Finally found the south bay one on my red Klunker


----------



## AndyA (May 22, 2020)

Westwood Cycle, Westwood, New Jersey. Sticker on a 1974 "chestnut" colored Schwinn Suburban. Still in business and selling bikes like hotcakes during the pandemic!


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2020)

Here's Columbia Cycle, 1930 N.Monroe, Spokane WA
On a early 60's Corvette, at HB Pier, Zacks.
Not mine.







On the corner of 920 W Shannon Ave.
Cool building is a credit union today.


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Here's Columbia Cycle, 1930 N.Monroe, Spokane WA
> On a early 60's Corvette, at HB Pier, Zacks.
> Not mine.
> View attachment 1200504View attachment 1200505View attachment 1200506
> ...



Cool, I used to go in there all the time. I think google is giving you the wrong photo of the shop. The newest building is a whole lot bigger. That must be the address of the older shop that was torn down years ago. There was a grocery store next to it. Barry


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2020)

That’s a good one, Scott.
Holland’s is still there, since 1924.























Nice!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2020)

Wilson’s Cyclery was the oldest bicycle and motorcycle shop, west of the Mississippi River.
It was located in Visalia, California. I bought some very nice NOS bicycle parts, when they closed their business.








Ray Bruno was the last man standing.
He was a crusty old bicycle mechanic genius and would let me work on my 1971 Raleigh International bicycle, in his shop.


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2020)

My 79 Spitfire 5 sticker & matching bag!


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2020)

ROCKVILLE BICYCLE  - GONE. The store looks like it's for lease



The bike, a late 70s ,early 80s Schwinn Suburban is now part of yard art (?????) in front of  shop in Colonial Beach


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2020)

While researching for information about the Santa Monica, Ca. Bike shop that originally sold my 38/39 Schwinn Paramount, I came across a few of these blasts from the past.














I’m pretty sure this description, is the shop that originally sold my bike.













Ahh!
The good old days.



Thanks, for the memories.


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2020)

Not very good pics but my 64 Stingray from Montrose bike shop that’s still there!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2020)

Here’s some more old Southern California locations.






































Jones in Long Beach was still there, up until just last year.
Unfortunately, they are now closed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's a local one I saw today; original owner still has it... and he left it alone. :eek: 
Valley View Bike Shop, Garden Grove


----------



## AndyA (Jul 14, 2020)

This ticker is on a vintage Lotus 12-speed found at a resale shop in Ashland MA. International Bicycle Center had stores in Allston MA and Newton MA. Looks like International was acquired by Landry's Bicycles in 2015. The Allston store is gone but the Newton store is still at 66 Needham Street, as shown in photo below.


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh man Marty, spent many hours drooling over Stingrays , 10 spds & Taco minibikes at Russell's, watching the rich kid roll them out the door!, here's a 70's sticker I saved from the scrap pile. Russell's just closed a couple of years ago mainly because of lack of street parking ( they turned Firestone Blvd to six lanes ) and Bellflower bike shop had bought them a few years earlier and is only 4 miles  away. somewhere on here is a Stingray with the 59-60's sticker ( TOpaz phone # ) but can't find it!


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2020)

Spent time here in the 80's buying there inventory of NOS Typhoon tires & ND hub parts, just a vacant building no tho


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s some more old Southern California locations.View attachment 1228184
> View attachment 1228185
> View attachment 1228186
> View attachment 1228187
> ...



I love all the California bicycle shop ads. Thank you for posting  them. Have you ran across ads for Zumwalt's and Gilmore's?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2020)

Not yet, but I’ll keep looking.


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2020)

Facebook page


----------



## AndyA (Aug 28, 2020)

Sticker on a genuine New Jersey beach bike (Sun Retro 24). Here in the Garden State we call it "the shore," but the bikes we use there are called "beach bikes." The website for A-1 Bicycles in Point Pleasant Beach says the shop is family-owned and has been in business since 1974. It's a couple of doors down from Mileto Polish-Italian Gourmet Deli, around the corner from Gordon's Surf Shop and Last Wave Brewing Company, and 8 blocks from The Atlantic Ocean. Jersey rocks!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2020)

Copy/paste from https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Typhoon-Similar-Schwinn-Phantom/254681456709?












sometimes, the shop sticker is the coolest part.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 6, 2020)

I probably should post this, on a 1947 or 48 Schwinn New World. More pictures of the bike in this thread:








						1950s Schwinn New World | All Things Schwinn
					

Hey!  I found this at a local thrift store and I'm trying to find out more information about it, including what it might be worth. I'm primarily interested in flipping it, so I'm hoping you all can help me understand what it might be worth and where would be best to sell it.  So far, I've...




					thecabe.com
				



And @kostnerave has a nice 1974 Sports Tourer that came from the same shop.








						Opaque Red 1974 Schwinn Sports Tourer | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Hi everyone. Here are some pictures of my latest project, a 1974 Schwinn Sports Tourer finished in Opaque Red. I spotted this bike on ebay, listed for a lot of money. The price convinced me to pass, but I kept coming back to it to see if it had sold. Finally, I contacted the seller to see if he...




					thecabe.com
				



Does anybody know when this shop closed?


----------



## juvela (Apr 25, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I probably should post this, on a 1947 or 48 Schwinn New World. More pictures of the bike in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-----



Oilit,

the forum has had discussion regarding this shop previously:

       #17     

1977 Schwinn Paramount Tandem Provenance Report

trade periodical advert published in 1965

zip code had been out two years and they had yet to add theirs to the "camera ready" ad master...







shop interior 1972 -







location today

there was a motorcycle shop in the space for a couple years at one point...









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				




undated post card, likely from the early 1950's, shop begun 1909






-----


----------



## Oilit (Apr 25, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information @juvela! Wonder if there's any old bike parts left in the building? I know there's not, but fantasies are free...


----------



## Oilit (Apr 25, 2021)

Here's the sticker on a '69 Deluxe Typhoon, Mulhaupt's Schwinn Cyclery, Lafayette IN. According to the internet, they're still there, but they're locksmiths now.


----------



## juvela (Apr 26, 2021)

-----

Montrose Bike Shop, Montrose California

transfer worn by Schwinn Super Sport of 1967
(pedals, bar & brake levers changed out to put machine into more of a "tourist" configuration)









shop yet in operation today, exterior and interior images -



			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x80c2ea6c6c8282f1%3A0xf9ad0b4cfa7866bc!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipMr6ZQFnDo_n9aHMYzxvMHuOMsGTMr_7-_FpXu6%3Dw213-h160-k-no!5smontrose%20bike%20shop%2C%20montrose%20california%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipMr6ZQFnDo_n9aHMYzxvMHuOMsGTMr_7-_FpXu6&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiX9qTpqJzwAhUjIjQIHb1MASMQoiowEnoECDwQAw
		


-----


----------



## juvela (Apr 26, 2021)

-----

Zeller's Cycle of Santa Ana, California

Transfer worn by Raleigh International of 1971





shop evidently gone or reformed; no current Zeller's Cycle

business would be ninety-eight years old today


-----


----------



## juvela (Apr 29, 2021)

-----

here is a transfer i found interesting which is not actually a bike shop one -

it is worn by a Terrot bicycle of circa 1960 vintage owned by member        
@tripple3        [ Terrot was a manufacturer of cycles and motorcycles located in Dijon who was acquired by Peugeot in the 1950's.  Peugeot kept the name going into the early 1960's when they let it go inactive.]

had not previously seen a transfer associated with a school. cannot recall any school or university i attended which had any manner of bicycle registration.

the transfer carries the number 255 which suggests a form of registration for students' cycles.

















						Purple Peugeot | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Well, I picked this up after riding it around at the Last Cycle Swap of 2018 I dig it. A different type of Fun for me. I would like to know the year of it. Decals and color put this between 1958 and 1961 I was told. Please teach me; I'm new.;)  French Classic; what can I say. Nervex Lugs!




					thecabe.com
				




checked online and discovered that the school is yet in operation today at the same location as given on the transfer:



			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x808e34b852dedb01%3A0x18c4021effa42829!3m1!7e115!4s%2Fmaps%2Fplace%2Fblackford%2Bschool%2C%2Bsan%2Bjose%2C%2Bcalifornia%2F%4037.2996182%2C-121.9221621%2C3a%2C75y%2C209.4h%2C90t%2Fdata%3D*213m4*211e1*213m2*211sey5YNuJWBzTtEvSwMOhcZA*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x808e34b852dedb01%3A0x18c4021effa42829%3Fsa%3DX!5sblackford%20school%2C%20san%20jose%2C%20california%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e2!2sey5YNuJWBzTtEvSwMOhcZA&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj6mJHUnaPwAhWOPM0KHU4RCDIQpx8wEnoECDwQCA
		




			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x808e34b852dedb01%3A0x18c4021effa42829!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipMtxPgMTQ4Ub7E1UwtcwF4thF5D6F6sPHS5s4Cg%3Dw213-h160-k-no!5sblackford%20school%2C%20san%20jose%2C%20california%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipMtxPgMTQ4Ub7E1UwtcwF4thF5D6F6sPHS5s4Cg&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj6mJHUnaPwAhWOPM0KHU4RCDIQoiowEnoECDwQAw
		


-----


----------



## ogre (Apr 29, 2021)

This is a great thread which has led me down an awesome internet wormhole related to the bicycle shop sticker found on my October, 1961 24-inch Schwinn American:

"*SOLD OR SERVICED BY

Superior
Cycle Shop

216 N. EAST ST.
Phone CH 3-1506

Jacksonville, Ill*"

The defunct Superior Cycle Shop began on a local street of the same name (now a residential neighborhood), per newspaper advertisements from the mid-1930s.

I suspect my locally-found 1948 LaSalle may have been sourced from this location.

In the late-1940s, the shop was moved "uptown" to the business district of the time:

























Credit to @cyclingday on the Phantom Reference Thread for the shop photo of owner Carl Keehner* and a lucky kid:






Also dealing Schwinn bicycles at the time in the Jacksonville area were a BF Goodrich outlet and Village Cyclery, which opened around 1962. Neither remain, and there is no longer a bicycle shop in the city.

Superior Cycle Shop closed in late 1962:





The building remains, currently as a tavern. I've seen a very poor-quality cellular telephone photograph of a Superior Cycle Shop sign located in the attic, and understand that it is too large to remove without major work and/or business disruption.

*RIP*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet early Sting-Ray sold at Oceanside swap in March by @volksboy57 
Marty @cyclingday was glad he wasn't there, so it's not in his collection.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, if I had seen that, it would’ve been a wallet in hand moment.
Congrats to the lucky guy who scored that little gem.
I’m amazed that none of the entrepreneurs didn’t snag that thing, and then flip it to me for a tidy little profit.
You know, I would’ve been game.
Then I’d be tripping over it every time I went out to the garage, wondering why I bought the damn thing. Lol!
Oh, but it was purchased at Marty’s.
That’s right!
No better reason to own a bike, than the one that has your name on it.
So, if whoever bought that sweet little twenty inch, ever gets tired of tripping over it, give me a call. I’ll make it worth your while.


----------



## juvela (Apr 29, 2021)

-----



tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1401156
> View attachment 1401157
> Sweet early Sting-Ray sold at Oceanside swap in March by @volksboy57
> Marty @cyclingday was glad he wasn't there, so it's not in his collection.




-----

Mondo Piccolo!

Me home be about one hundred thirty metre west of South La Cienega Boulevard

Am probably about seven km south of the Marty's location

funny story regarding the street name -

it was named for a swampy/marshy area; cienaga in spanish has this meaning

somehow when the anglo person in charge of recording the name at the county seat saw it they decided to change it to cienega which has no meaning

---

@tripple3   -

dunno if you have run cross it as yet but there is a forum member who has a Terrot _nearly identical _to thine

boy is that ever a million to one chance:









						1969? French Terrot | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Pulled this bike out today for a ride around the neighborhood.  I think this is about a 1969 and I think that is about the last year of the Terrot.  I really enjoy this bike.These are pretty rare in the USA.




					thecabe.com
				




-----


----------



## hm. (May 18, 2021)

Here's the sticker on a '82 Sidewinder. Mission Cyclery, on Crown Valley Parkway in Mission Viejo. According to the internet, they're still there, but they're Jax Bicycles now. This bike was bought just a few blocks away from the address on the sticker but I was in a hurry and didnt notice the bike shop when picking it up..damn!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 26, 2021)

Foxie’s in DTLA. Can’t find out anything about this shop.


----------



## hm. (Jun 1, 2021)

Heres one on my 81 Cruiser 5 from Macomb Schwinn in Warren MI.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 5, 2021)

Just picked up this Cruiser Six today locally. Has the sticker from where @Xlobsterman used to work. Should clean up nicely!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Just picked up this Cruiser Six today locally. Has the sticker from where @Xlobsterman used to work. Should clean up nicely!
> 
> View attachment 1441596
> 
> View attachment 1441597




Nice find, and that sticker is slightly different from the shop stickers we used when I was working at the shop.

That bike looks similar to a 96 model, but is slightly different than the 96 catalog pic?

Keep me in mind if you ever decide to sell it?


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 5, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Nice find, and that sticker is slightly different from the shop stickers we used when I was working at the shop.
> 
> That bike looks similar to a 96 model, but is slightly different than the 96 catalog pic?
> 
> ...



I also thought it was a 1996 but it has a head badge imprint number of 1508, so I am thinking it is a ‘98?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2021)

this post made me go and try to find anything online for Jack Lennan's Glenmoor Bike shop which was the only bike shop in the country as far as I knew when I was a kid. there was Schwinn bikes and crummy bikes you bought at Sears and that was it. (I had crummy bikes) ... looked in Newspaper archives and found nothing but a simple ad he put in every week and one poor photo of him holding a leopard print Stingray seat. going to try and find yearbooks or the phone book yellow pages... does anyone archive phone book pages? I remember he posted cool ads in the phone book. there are houses now where the shopping center he was located at used to be. .


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> I also thought it was a 1996 but it has a head badge imprint number of 1508, so I am thinking it is a ‘98?




OK, the head badge, and this pic from the 98 catalog confirms it is a 98 model


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 30, 2021)

Here are a few bike shop stickers...




























and my local Schwinn shop.








All in business today!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 2, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Here are a few bike shop stickers...
> View attachment 1454740
> View attachment 1454754
> 
> ...




Unfortunately the shop I worked at in Manhattan Beach is closed now. It closed in 2017 after 54 years of being in business. It is now a shop for vehicle racks geared for the outdoor enthusiast.









						RackStarz Opens in Los Angeles
					

RackStarz Los Angeles has officially opened in Manhattan Beach, California, with access to the most iconic surf locales in the world.




					www.rackstarz.com


----------



## stoney (Nov 13, 2021)

On my ‘65 Schwinn Stingray standard


----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2021)

Was driving in Montrose the other day and snapped this where my Violet 64 was purchased. last pic is from architectural website.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

This decal (Walters-Galesburg, IL) is on @jimbo53 '21 Shelby and I believe he told me they only sold bicycles the first year and became strictly a Harley dealer after that. Jim please correct me if I mispoke. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> This decal (Walters-Galesburg, IL) is on @jimbo53 '21 Shelby and I believe he told me they only sold bicycles the first year and became strictly a Harley dealer after that. Jim please correct me if I mispoke. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1511962



Walters Brothers was founded in 1921 selling bicycles and Harley Davidsons. In 1922 they dropped the bicycles from their product line and became an exclusive H-D dealer, which continues today in Peoria IL.  Here is the history from their website.

History​
1921
Walters Brothers Motorcycle and Bicycle Shop opened in Galesburg by brothers, Ambrose (Bruce) & Robert (Bob)
1922
Walters Brothers became Walters Brothers Harley-Davidson®


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 5, 2022)

This one is on a friends crusty ‘80 Cruiser I took in for service. Westminster Bike sticker before the 714 area code. Didn’t find any info about them in a quick Google search.
Any of you OC/HB guys remember the store?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Any of you OC/HB guys remember the store?



YES!
My friend at the time, oldest friend still around,
and member here @Tim Kersey  &i used to "Dumpster Dive" there,
for anything good, including broken frames,
returned for "Warranty".🥰
We went to Westminster Bible Chapel back then,
on 13th Street.
pic from a ride in April, 2016


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 18, 2022)

Finally remembered to get some pics of my Tahoe cabin bikes…
1996 Schwinn 6-speed…








Same era Schwinn woman’s bike…


----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow, never seen a date code on a shop sticker.


----------



## Jake1 (Jan 29, 2022)

dweenk said:


> Alain Mertens, Brabant, Belgium on a ladies Raleigh Deluxe Sports.




I am curious if this has any tie-in to my Mertens track bike. I have recently been informed that it is of Belgian origin.








						Mertens Track bike | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

-----  another question regarding track drive trains have wondered about is when they went from 1/8" to 3/32"   -----




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jesper (Jan 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Wow, never seen a date code on a shop sticker.
> 
> Something I did in my shop (not bikes). Showed sales date making it easy to determine if item was still in warranty, and time before initial free service (included in all sales new or used).


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 31, 2022)

This new old stock decal 1950's . Shop opened in 1915 as a Harley dealer in a one room shack.(gone) .Couldn't hold on to the dealership thru the depression . 
 Second location  is on this decal . Building still there as a tile store.
 Son (George Gamache) buys business from father  1952 . In the 70's buys another location and moves. Closed one year shy of 100 years in business in 2014
Building still there, it's a pizza shop. 65 Laurel St Fitchburg MA
The garage was across the parking lot. He sold Motobecane mopeds for a while out of it.  I could go on, but I'll shut up
The Schwinn copy logo was painted by me in the early 90's as I worked there for 15 years.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 8, 2022)

Jake1 said:


> I am curious if this has any tie-in to my Mertens track bike. I have recently been informed that it is of Belgian origin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jake1,
I also have a Raleigh Royale (10-speed) with the same Mertens shop sticker. It is a bit odd in that it has a decal headbadge and BSA forks.


----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2022)

-----





thanks for posting this transfer @Arfsaidthebee

pass by this location every week or two

suspect shop must have closed/relocated in the 1980's

a (415) area code for Danville has been out of date for over thirty year, iirc

today it is (925)

next time pass by will check to see what is at this address

...(later) ah, found it, today it is an architects office

Barry & Wynn Architects









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				




the address is a shopping complex newer than the shoppe




-----


----------



## Hastings (Feb 8, 2022)

Confounded bridge 

Allan W. Smiles
Bicycles and sporting goods 
114 N. Main st.
Pittston PA 18640 

1954 girls Columbia


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 9, 2022)

@Hastings





Feb. 6, 1917 Pittson Gazettte.






The Flatiron building was constructed between 1903 and 1906 and was demolished in the late summer of 1962. Throughout that time, many small business such as barbers, clothiers, and grocers occupied the space. Two of the more notable businesses that existed in the Flatiron building were *Allan Smiles’ sporting goods store* and a private bank owned and managed by Mr. Joseph Ferrarini.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 10, 2022)

petritl said:


> Found on a 1980 Univega; looks like this shop closed a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 937967
> 
> ...






bikemonkey said:


> A Haro F4 followed me home yesterday with this sticker.
> 
> Workmans Bike Center in Moorestown, NJ
> 
> ...




Been there a few times in the 70's. To far for a bike ride for a kid but they had all the aftermarket parts when BMX took off.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 10, 2022)

Looking for info on a shop in Illinois. Small sticker on it nothing fancy and no ph number. Sticker is in bad shape.
What I can make out

Central
Tire & Battery
hanan
e, Illinois

Any info on CTB?


----------



## Nashman (Feb 10, 2022)

I've posted this before, but I think it's worthy of another. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/haacks-madison-wi-head-badges-wanted.52169/page-2


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 11, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Looking for info on a shop in Illinois. Small sticker on it nothing fancy and no ph number. Sticker is in bad shape.
> What I can make out
> 
> Central
> ...






*Founded:* 1945 by Guy Westhafer as Central Tire & Battery in Staunton, Va.
*Based:* Verona, Va.




*Family members involved*: Guy's sons Terry and Tommy both worked at the dealership during their high school years, joining full time after college in 1969 and 1970, respectively. They assumed managerial roles in the 1970s while Guy continued to be active in the company into his 80s, passing away in 1999.
*Number of outlets*: 2
*Number of employees*: 45
*Dealership history*: One early addition to the business was employing two alignment technicians and having the capability to align and straighten frames on cars and large trucks. (A salesman once told Guy Westhafer that alignment was performed by garages and that it had no place in a tire business.)
In 1952 the dealership added passenger and truck tire retreading due to high demand in the Staunton area. The business grew steadily until 1964 when all three rented properties—the retail sales and service location, retread plant and warehouse—were lost to an urban renewal project.



Terry Westhafer stands with a restored 1937 Chevy pickup truck. It is not Central Tire's original truck.




Relocating the business to nearby Verona was a turning point in Central Tire's history. The first four years there saw a doubling of sales volume while retaining the same 11 employees employed in Staunton, according to Terry Westhafer, the dealership's president. Sales volume doubled again in the next four years—then again doubled in the following four.
*Business info*: As both brothers were approaching retirement and did not have any family members interested in taking over, the issue of management succession or sale of the business was a looming concern, Terry said, adding that professional management had been added and middle management was being strengthened to provide continuity and future leadership as well as controlled growth.
*Other info*: The company said with a retail mix of 70/30 tires and service it bucked the current trend toward more automotive service. The commercial business volume was higher than retail primarily due to truck tire retreading using the AcuTread mold cure process and in-house pre-cure process, with 14 employees and annual capacity of 34,000 units.
*Philosophy*: The Westhafer family always believed that high-quality products, competent associates and reasonable prices would assure market leadership and dominance.






Central Tire in Verona switched ownership Feb. 18, 2019. The tire company had been around for 74 years, owned by the Westhafer family. Brothers Terry and Tommy Westhafer made the decision to sell the company to the Rice Tire Co. out of Frederick, Maryland.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 11, 2022)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> View attachment 1568167
> *Founded:* 1945 by Guy Westhafer as Central Tire & Battery in Staunton, Va.
> *Based:* Verona, Va.




Thanks, I found that too but I don't think its the same. It doesn't say anything about a shop in Illinois. 
Its on a Schwinn Typhoon. The tag is shot, I can only make out part of the street and the last letter of the town.

hanan
 e, Illinois


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 11, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Looking for info on a shop in Illinois. Small sticker on it nothing fancy and no ph number. Sticker is in bad shape.
> What I can make out
> 
> Central
> ...



I've come up with nothing after a trip down the internet rabbit hole.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 11, 2022)

KingSized HD said:


> I've come up with nothing after a trip down the internet rabbit hole.
> View attachment 1568235




Yeah, me too LOL. Thinking a caber from Illinois might remember it.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 12, 2022)

As a youngster Al Petri & Sons bicycle shop in Lincoln Park, MI was one of the Largest Schwinn bicycle shops and the go to place to purchase a new bicycle, they had several locations...
The Lincoln Park Shop has Closed but the Wyandotte Shop is still in operation by the Petri Family.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 12, 2022)

Here's a couple from Jerry's Bicycles, Plymouth, MI and Detroit, MI.,  these were two great Shops and when I started collecting these were the two places I found lots of Schwinn Stuff...
Now the Plymouth Location is Specialty Pet Supply.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 12, 2022)

Another Schwinn Bike Shop I had sadly seen close it's doors. Farmington Bike Shop, Farmington, MI ... Now "For Rent"


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 12, 2022)

Jake's Bike Shop has been posted but the "Chrome" sticker hasn't Harper Wood's, MI...
Now a KID's Luxury Day Spa.
I found many bicycles from this Shop.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 12, 2022)

Alger Schwinn Cyclery... still a Bicycle Shop today.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 12, 2022)

Found this at the Milwaukee, Wi bicycle swap, years ago ... Now building is an engineering business...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2022)

How did a bike from California end up in Southern Maryland ?



The shop now is condos


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sven said:


> How did a bike from California end up in Southern Maryland ?
> View attachment 1569677
> The shop now is condos
> View attachment 1569679View attachment 1569680




I didn't know Pete @onecatahula was running bikes that far across the country. 🤣


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Feb 13, 2022)

This shop was there until 2001 or so. Great place for road bike stuff.
Bill Vandal was a 6-day racer in the day. 
He lost his Schwinn franchise cause he wouldn't floor Sting Rays.

(p.s. have some extras if anyone needs)


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

Aurora Cycle
7401 Aurora Seattle, WA


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

Glenview Bicycle Sales
920 Waukegan Rd.
Glenview, Ill.
Now a Day Spa.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

Hazel Park Cycle Center
St. Paul, Minn.
Became Park Tool and still a Bicycle Shop today.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 15, 2022)

Another Michigan Bicycle Dealer Sticker
Roy's Air Cooled Engines


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 20, 2022)

Another OC shop. Still a bike shop at this address doing business under a different name.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2022)

Yep!
That’s my local bike shop, since about 1965.



It’s still a good shop!
They’ve got a modest collection of vintage bikes and memorabilia hanging from the rafters, and around the walls.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## koolbikes (Feb 22, 2022)

A Modern bicycle & e-Bike Shop today...


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 28, 2022)

Bill Freund's
Olympic Schwinn Cyclery
22031 Coolidge Hwy, Oak Park, MI
Became Olympic Bicycles & Fitness, until recently has permanently Closed.


----------



## Hastings (Feb 28, 2022)

Long gone. 

Morgan’s 
189 Clinton ave N
Rochester NY


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 2, 2022)

LaGrange Schwinn Cyclery
120 W. Calendar LaGrange, IL
Today it is a Strip Mall.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 2, 2022)

True Value
Sporting Goods Bicycles
111 S. Jefferson
Hastings, MI 49058
Today it's just a Sporting Goods Store.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 2, 2022)

Cherry Hill Bicycle Co.
25630 Ford Rd.
Dbn., Hts., MI
Sold Schwinn Bicycles, use to buy Schwinn Accessories & BMX stuff at this shop.
Today it is a Century 21 Real Estate office.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 29, 2022)

Formerly Erlton Schwinn, the last of the former Schwinn shops around here.
Not sure how old this bike was but the area code changed around 98 - 99.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 29, 2022)

Found this one on a 47 Schwinn girls bike. Now a dentist office!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 29, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Found this one on a 47 Schwinn girls bike. Now a dentist office!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1597619





Almost looks like there could be a 4th digit.


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2022)

Bellflower bike shop just reopened with new owners, same local & signs ( hasn't said Schwinn in quite a while! ) & 64 version of sticker, same phone # with the old TO 7 now 867


----------



## AndyA (Mar 31, 2022)

"Brookdale Cycle" sticker on a recently acquired 1968 Schwinn Speedster. Locations are shown in Wayne and Bloomfield, New Jersey. I found their website and the shop is still at the Bloomfield location. It was opened in 1954 by Larry Nobel as "Brookdale Cycle and Hobby Shop." I guess the hobby part went the way of most hobby shops, that is, extinction. It is in the third generation of family ownership. Has the makings of a nice story.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 1, 2022)

On a newly acquired ‘80 Schwinn Cruiser - Smith’s Cycle & Key from a now closed shop in the South Bay. There is a Starbucks drive through at this address now, obviously because there aren’t enough of them already…….


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2022)

A couple of Stingrays frames hanging in the garage, 67 Coppertone that only says John's Pasadena, no # or address ( unless it wore off? ) & 68 Violet with one of my favorites, Lakewood Cycle & Surf shop, we use to stop there and drool at the boards & bikes when hitchhiking/walking up Lakewood Blvd. on the way home from the beach ( they would let us get on the bus with our boards in the morning but no boards going home to crowded ), they sell alot of stickers of this shop on Ebay. I made a large one for my VW bus door for a magazine shoot a few yrs ago, boards on top & SRays in the back!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> Bellflower bike shop just reopened with new owners, same local & signs



Super clean 1979 SPITFIRE,
original owner Ron, said he bought it with his 1st "Tax Return" $$, 1st job.
Put new tires and foam on the bars to ride it again.
Electrical contractor enjoying the day, 04/20





This Huffman was brought to the "Old Towne Orange Ride" Mar.13th by @brann.ty@verizon.net 
Basic boys bike, that i Love.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 20, 2022)

On a 1981 Schwinn Cruiser 5. I just got it from the city of Long Beach, so assumed that it has lived it’s entire life here in So Cal.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 4, 2022)

This was on my Cruiser 7 I just got at a Yard Sale this morning...


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----





"Gilmore's Bicycle & Toy Stores" of San Diego

three locations: downtown, Linda Vista & Ocean Beach

worn by a Silver Anchor brand English cycle from Birmingham, ca. 1960









telephone directory page of 1960:





-----


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Almost looks like there could be a 4th digit.




-----


the marking is one put in by the city when a license was taken by the owner

the letter K is the initial of the police officer who carried out the registration

the state moved to a statewide licensing system in 1977

the City of Berkeley subsequently discontinued cycle licensing



-----


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> the marking is one put in by the city when a license was taken by the owner
> ...




I was referring to the address number on the sticker. Its 230_ with a chunk missing. He might not have the right address.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 22, 2022)

Here’s one for you Mesa, AZ area gents. @Miq and @GTs58 .


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2022)

..


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 22, 2022)

As found: This bike did not see a-lot of miles, if any, based on the condition of tires, kickstand, pedals & chain.....it is a local bike and still being preserved, which means I parked it a couple of years ago and it has not been touched since. Looking forward to giving it a tune-up and getting it into my daily rider rotation......I think the logo is a pumpkin?


----------



## juvela (Jul 22, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> As found: This bike did not see a-lot of miles, if any, based on the condition of tires, kickstand, pedals & chain.....it is a local bike and still being preserved, which means I parked it a couple of years ago and it has not been touched since. Looking forward to giving it a tune-up and getting it into my daily rider rotation......I think the logo is a pumpkin?
> View attachment 1667413
> 
> View attachment 1667420




-----

🤩

terrific find!

is that a wheel driven siren we see mounted to the drive side seat stay?

what date is on the license?

transfer logo: given location, slightly surprised it is not an artichoke    😉

please begin a thread when you commence the refurbishmentation


-----


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 22, 2022)

I love this thread. So many interesting finds here. This decal is on a mid 80s Batavus Flying Dutchman that a friend gave me. Zweirad means "bicycle" and Koopmann, I think, is a family business combo of a bike park and a sewing machine business in Emsland a district in lower Saxony, Germany. I would love to visit this shop.






						Bike Park Koopmann. Das sind wir.
					

Überzeugung durch jahrelange Erfahrung. 1150qm Verkaufsfläche. Wir freuen uns auf Sie.




					www.bikepark24.de


----------



## drglinski (Jul 24, 2022)

Always! I have even gone to the locations of old Schwinn dealers and taken a photo or two of a bike in front of them in my area.


----------



## Thee (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 6, 2022)

This is all that’s left of the one on my ‘55 Corvette.  Look familiar to anyone?  Is it ‘Thomas’? ‘Winter-something’?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2022)

this was on a 60's Rollfast.  it is a piano store now


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 10, 2022)

On a 1987 Jetter


----------



## juvela (Aug 10, 2022)

-----



soddruntlestuntle said:


> This is all that’s left of the one on my ‘55 Corvette.  Look familiar to anyone?  Is it ‘Thomas’? ‘Winter-something’?
> 
> View attachment 1675874




---

...wonder if it could be Winter Park, Florida...

there was a Thomas Lumber & Supply Co. in Winter Park circa 1958-60

"lumber & supply" is somewhat close to "hardware store" and some hardware stores sold bicycles BITD...





-----


----------



## juvela (Aug 10, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this was on a 60's Rollfast.  it is a piano store now
> 
> View attachment 1675882





-----

drove past this emporium any number of times back in the '70's and early '80's

cannot recall if ever stopped in

remember they used to advertise in local cycling publications
trying to recollect if they may have had more than one location - other readers are sure to know...

do not know complete years of operation

-----


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 10, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this lead, I guess I’ve got some research to do!


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 24, 2022)

As clean as my new Suburban is, be shocked that it didn’t have a near perfect dealer sticker affixed.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2022)

Bicycle shop stickers​

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125578253674?campid=5335809022


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 25, 2022)

The Off Ramp in Mountain View, CA. Closed and moved to new Santa Clara location…






Reed’s Cyclery-Closed
Now Goodwill of Silicon Valley.

Schwinn cruiser




Worksman Low Gravity Truck bike


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 25, 2022)

John's in Pasadena, Ca. used the same logo as Reed's Cyclery in San Jose. I wonder if there are other shops that used this graphic? Research told me that the Schwinn Fastback was invented and prototyped through John's. This decal is on my '74 Sports Tourer. As big as this shop was and as long as it was in business, very little information is out there. If anyone knows anything about this shop, please share it. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks, Mike (kostnerave)


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 25, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> John's in Pasadena, Ca. used the same logo as Reed's Cyclery in San Jose. I wonder if there are other shops that used this graphic? Research told me that the Schwinn Fastback was invented and prototyped through John's. This decal is on my '74 Sports Tourer. As big as this shop was and as long as it was in business, very little information is out there. If anyone knows anything about this shop, please share it. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks, Mike (kostnerave)
> 
> View attachment 1719542
> 
> View attachment 1719543



Mike, a very similar logo was also used by Phil’s Bike shop in Hawthorne, Ca near where I grew up. You can’t see the graphics on the only bike sticker I have from there, but the old neon sign above the store still remains today.


----------



## Thee (Oct 25, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> A
> 
> A very similar logo was used by Phil’s Bike shop In Hawthorne, Ca where I grew up. I don’t have a bike sticker from there, but the neon sign above the store still remains today.
> 
> View attachment 1719557



OH YEAH !! Phil’s !!!! Nice !!! 🦞🦞🦞🦞🦞 five stars for @Xlobsterman !!!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 25, 2022)

Thee said:


> OH YEAH !! Phil’s !!!! Nice !!! 🦞🦞🦞🦞🦞 five stars for @Xlobsterman !!!




The owner of Aviation Cyclery worked at Phil's before he opened his own shop in Manhattan Beach in the early 60's.


----------



## mrg (Oct 25, 2022)

I posted this earlier, a little different version of Johns is from a 67 Coppertone StingRay, seems like the only shot with no phone # or address!


----------



## juvela (Oct 26, 2022)

-----



kostnerave said:


> John's in Pasadena, Ca. used the same logo as Reed's Cyclery in San Jose. I wonder if there are other shops that used this graphic? Research told me that the Schwinn Fastback was invented and prototyped through John's. This decal is on my '74 Sports Tourer. As big as this shop was and as long as it was in business, very little information is out there. If anyone knows anything about this shop, please share it. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks, Mike (kostnerave)
> 
> View attachment 1719542
> 
> View attachment 1719543




-----

always a treat to see this example; shinier than the day it came out the carton!  🤩


-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 26, 2022)

Found a 1969 British Robin Hood sporting a Minky's of Chicago vinyl dealer sticker. here is a link with a lot of history of Minky's. 
https://drloihjournal.blogspot.com/...-minkys-bicycle-shop-in-chicago-illinois.html
Considered carefully removing it with a hair dryer and repositioning it so it doesn't block the Robin Hood decal on the seat tube, but decided to leave it alone. It all part of the history, even the idiot that slapped it on the bike so many years ago.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 26, 2022)

Picked up this 1986 Cruiser 5 in July of this year.






Pardon the quality, it is hanging in the barn and the photo was taken upside down






Wheel World, Culver City.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 26, 2022)

3 years ago I rescued a pair of 1968 Schwinn's from a scrap pile and revived them, they both had Bolen's Toy Palace Stickers, a former Schwinn dealer in Fort Worth Texas, that has been gone for years.  Mr. Bolen became Mayor Bolen of Fort Worth and ended up selling his store in 1990.

The building is still there, Westcliff Shopping Center.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Oct 29, 2022)

On my new ‘64 Racer:  Wilson’s Cyclery in Visalia , CA.  Happy to find that my bike is local.


----------



## juvela (Oct 29, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Picked up this 1986 Cruiser 5 in July of this year.
> 
> View attachment 1720007
> 
> ...




-----

Thanks for posting!   😉 

Me first adult cycle came from a shop just two or three blocks away.  It were a pre-owned Schwinn three-speed.  The year was MCMLVII.


-----


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 30, 2022)

This was on a 2000 Schwinn Alloy Seven that has gone to the great recycling center in the sky.

The shop is still open for business. 
The bike is not.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 6, 2022)

Reinhard’s cycle shop
142-144 broadway schd’y (Schenectady) NY 
Opp. Smith st. Phone 4-0146


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 16, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> John's in Pasadena, Ca. used the same logo as Reed's Cyclery in San Jose. I wonder if there are other shops that used this graphic? Research told me that the Schwinn Fastback was invented and prototyped through John's. This decal is on my '74 Sports Tourer. As big as this shop was and as long as it was in business, very little information is out there. If anyone knows anything about this shop, please share it. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks, Mike (kostnerave)
> 
> View attachment 1719542
> 
> View attachment 1719543



Found this John’s


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 16, 2022)

Thanks Porkchop&Applesauce,
 This shows just how long John's was in business. If anyone here worked at John's, please post with any memories or information you might  have.
 Thanks, Mike


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2022)

Another version of John's


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Found this John’s
> 
> View attachment 1733703



How about a picture of the whole bike? Wondering about the year.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 17, 2022)

Oilit said:


> How about a picture of the whole bike? Wondering about the year.



Good morning! 
 Here’s the bike. Not sure what year it is exactly. Thinking 1937-1942ish


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 22, 2022)

From a marketplace bike for sale.




Mike Hall opened his first location in 1962, sold the business of 4 locations in 1980.  Became Richardson bike mart, now just Bike Mart, 4 locations in DFW. Largest store is in Richardson,  32,000 sq ft.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 22, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> Here’s the bike. Not sure what year it is exactly. Thinking 1937-1942ish
> 
> View attachment 1733915
> ...



That is really cool! I totally dig it


----------



## juvela (Nov 22, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> From a marketplace bike for sale.
> View attachment 1737616
> 
> Mike Hall opened his first location in 1962, sold the business of 4 locations in 1980.  Became Richardson bike mart, now just Bike Mart, 4 locations in DFW. Largest store is in Richardson,  32,000 sq ft.




-----

Mike Hall is likely to have been a customer of Curry Distributing Inc. - dba "CDI" of Dallas

they had some house branded cycles done in Italy and France

bought from them a couple times in the early '80's

seemed to disappear in the mid-'80's


-----


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2023)

On my 1986 Schwinn Cruiser (Taiwan)








According to Lord Google, it's now a Spec's Liquor Store...


----------



## juvela (Jan 3, 2023)

Lonestar said:


> On my 1986 Schwinn Cruiser (Taiwan)
> 
> View attachment 1761600
> 
> ...




------


I must be getting old.


1986 sounds like "just last week."



-----


----------



## Sven (Saturday at 5:48 AM)

The Hill Cycle Shop today.



Upstair's apartment rental was listed at $2000+ a month. 2022 assessment of property $532,500.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Saturday at 8:37 AM)

Seattle Sporting Goods Co. sold hundreds of Schwinns in the 40's and 50's. Bicycles with this decal can be found all over the Pacific Northwest and down the west coast. This one is on a 1949 24" DX that I bought from the original owner at a Seattle estate sale.


----------



## juvela (Saturday at 9:35 AM)

Tim the Skid said:


> Seattle Sporting Goods Co. sold hundreds of Schwinns in the 40's and 50's. Bicycles with this decal can be found all over the Pacific Northwest and down the west coast. This one is on a 1949 24" DX that I bought from the original owner at a Seattle estate sale.
> View attachment 1764436
> 
> View attachment 1764437




-----


😉

address places store in university district

many of those Arnie mounts sold would have gone to ewe-dub inmates...


-----


----------



## barneyguey (Saturday at 10:36 AM)

Here's the badge Seattle Sporting Goods Company put on some of the bicycle they sold.


----------



## AndyA (Saturday at 12:05 PM)

Lonestar said:


> According to Lord Google, it's now a Spec's Liquor Store...



Could be worse...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Saturday at 2:26 PM)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 😉
> ...



4740 Roosevelt is in The University District (trying to get a good picture)
4536 California Avenue in West Seattle (the property was split years ago to 4536 and 4538. The offices were in 4536 and the bike shop at 4538)


----------

